# I would like some opinions



## Phenom (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok,so, as you can see I'm new to this forum, and even tho i do draw things here and there in my spare time, I'm not really that much into it, mostly because my creativity when it comes to artistic things is almost zero, even tho my drawing techniques aren't that bad but they are sort of more engineering-ish oriented. 

What I would like you to help me with is give me an opinion on couple of drawings i have which were made by my friend. He thinks his drawing skills suck but i think they are pretty good and "advanced" considering how much time he puts into improving them, but I'm not really qualified enough to judge, and that's why i need your help 

First, here is some relevant info about him: Didn't attend any art schools/classes, mostly draws fantasy stuff(influenced a lot by warcraft universe, and all the artwork related to it), does on average one drawing(similar to those below) every 2-3 months when he feels like it, meaning as i said before that he doesn't spend that much time honing his skills(almost none considering how much average "artist" does). One of the main reasons he doesn't do more work(or something more serious than fantasy/game stuff) is because he thinks his work ain't that good and he isn't really talented.









This one took about 10-12 hour, it's somewhere around 40x70cm.









This one was done in PS. Took about the same time as previous, but he did it in first 3-4 days of being introduced to Photoshop(never even opened it previously), using a mouse.

Now i know its difficult to judge somebodies overall talent based only on 2 drawings, but I'd like at least hear your opinion about them.

Thanks in advance.
Cheers


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

All artists are different and the relevancy is not really relevant...here is why! I can look at the top piece and know your friend has a great feel for balance, movement, tone, composition and use of space. Why people create and how often they create are widely differentially separate from everybody else. I have gone several years without creating anything of merit but there were circumstances behind that gap. That gap in my work did not mean I was not constantly thinking about art though. Some people are not artists but do have artistic abilities who just like to tinker around. 

Your friend has their reasoning behind the gaps in creation but that may change in time and experience. By all means people will paint what they like and if their likes change then it will be reflected in their art...although learning the rules of art regardless what the subject matter does not ever change, to be the best artist one can be they must know the rules before they are able to break them. 

I would encourage your friend to paint as often as they can and to learn new areas of art, learn about color, space, depth, tonal overlays and everything imaginable. Direct friend to this forum if they are not already on here...I would be more than happy to teach them what I know and help find the confidence that is needed to be better than just who they are.


----------



## slackercruster (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## stryker (Apr 26, 2013)

Its cool ur friend needs to belive in his ability some more.plus i can understand the fantasy favorite.i draw many many make belive characters and they dont come out as good as that.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Opinion:

Artists need a healthy balance of pride and humility. They need the pride to persevere in what is often a very lonely craft...to believe in and encourage themselves in the necessary emptiness that surrounds their heart they use art to fill/feel and fulfill...right along with the humility to accept constructive criticism vital to their growth, to separate rejection of a piece from rejection of self, to recognize their talent is a gift and some gifts take longer to unwrap. A Special Person spoke of the folly of hiding talents...your friend shouldrun like the wind with his and make the most of it!


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I have an art heart. There were long periods when I made no art at all. Many people in my life didn't know that I was an artist. I'm not sure why I've gone through long periods of not producing. I think that it was taken so much out of me when I'd finished a piece that I would fear starting another.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Theres good talent in there and it will grow with time!


----------



## JohanMalm (Dec 2, 2014)

As people said, your friend is really good at composing the picture. Everyone with a pen and paper can draw a perfect line, but not everyone know where to put the line.

Some people are artist, and have different channels to direct their creativity. It's like you have something inside your head that has to come out. I can get what I need to get out by drawing, making music, painting a model aircraft or sometimes it helps with a puzzle game. My life is a series of creations and as long as I can remember I had a project going. My surroundings might not have seen it, but there's always something in the making.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

JohanMalm said:


> As people said, your friend is really good at composing the picture. Everyone with a pen and paper can draw a perfect line, but not everyone know where to put the line.
> 
> Some people are artist,


Sometimes it takes an artist to know when not to use a line.


----------



## JohanMalm (Dec 2, 2014)

True that. Sometimes I think I can do perfect realism AND draw outlines on everything? But I don't cry to much when I realize it's not possible


----------

